# Formen voneinander abziehen



## Alexander Groß (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich weiss das man wenn man z.B. von einer Kreisform innen ein Quadratform abziehen will dies ganz einfach über "vom Formbereich subtrahieren" geht. Allerdings bekomme ich das ganze nicht mit schon erstellten Formen hin.

Ich habe vor einen Kreis von mehreren Elipsenringen (wie bei einer Symboldarstellung eines Atoms) umringen zu lassen. Allerdings muss ich dazu natürlich die verdeckten Teilen hinten erst einmal löschen.

Dazu habe ich eine Kreisform erstellt und diese soweit mit dem subtrahieren Befehl verändert das numehr nur noch eine Hälfte sichtbar ist.

Diese Hälfte will ich nun von dem schon vorher erstellten Ring abziehen.

Damit wäre der Bereich des Ringes der nicht sichtbar sein soll gelöscht und ich könnte wenn ich nun eine Kopie meines vollständigen Kreises wieder einfüge weitermachen.

Leider bekomme ich es aber nicht hin zwei schon erstellte Formen voneinander abzuziehen.

Hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen und dementsprechend eventuell auch helfen.

Alex


----------



## Fiene (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 das kannst du ganz einfach mit Ebenenmasken bewerkstelligen. Lege jede Elipse auf eine separate Ebene und mache die nicht sichtbaren Teile mit der Ebenenmaske "unsichtbar" .

  Gruß Fiene

 Hier hab ich schnell ein Beispiel für die Ebenenmasken gemacht:


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Kannst du mir das Schritt für Schritt erklären? Hast Du es geschafft 2 schon erstellte Formen voneinander abzuziehen?

Alex


----------



## Fiene (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ist eigentlich sehr einfach.
 1. auf das Symbol mit dem kleinen Rahmen (Bild) klicken
 2. Auswahl aufziehen
 3. in das  Symbol mit dem  größeren Rahmen (Bild) klicken
 4. Auswahl mit Schwarz füllen.
 Und schonkannst du durch deine Form "durchschauen".

 Gruß Fiene


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. Februar 2005)

Danke, hab es zwar immer noch nicht hinbekommen Formen voneinander abziehen aber das ganze hat mich auf eine neue Idee gebracht.

Ich erstelle mit der Kreisauswahl einen runden Kreis.

Diese Auswahl speichere ich ab. Danach Auswahl aufheben.

Dann erstelle ich einen Elipse und ziehe von dieser eine kleinere Elipse ab. Damit erhalte ich einen Ring.

Diese Auswahl speichere ich wieder ab. Danach Auswahl aufheben.

Nun lade ich die Kreisauswahl und anschliessend die Elipse, bei der Auswahl im Fenster gebe ich an: "Auswahlschnittmenge bilden"

Damit erhalte ich 2 kleine elipsenabschnitte als Auswahl von denen ich ich den Abschnitt lösche der später nicht sichbar sein soll. Diese neue Auswahl speichere ich wieder. Danach Auswahl aufheben.

Nun lade ich die Ringauswahl und anschliessend die Elipsenabschnittauswahl im Fenster gebe ich an das der Abschnitt von der Rinauswahl abgezogen werden soll.

Damit erhalte ich eine Elipsenauswahl bei der genau der Bereich ausgespart ist der sich hinter dem Kreis befindet.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem:

Ich habe nun diese Auswahl mit einer beliebigen Farbe gefüllt. Es wird auch alles gefüllt allerdings geht das Füllen auch hauchfein im Randbereich der eigentlich nicht sichtbar sein soll. Sprich es füllt sich eine ganze Elipse aber der Bereich der nicht sichbar sein soll ist ganz zart umrandet.

Bild hab ich mal angehängt.

Alex


----------



## Fiene (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 Da gibt es sogar ein Tutorial zu, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo. Da kann man den Saturn nachbauen. Mit Kreisauswahl - verlauf der zur Mitte hin transparent wird - transformieren - Ebenenmaske und eben den Planeten in der Ebene darunter. Ist schon 13 Monate her, müsste erst einige Archiv CD´s durchsuchen, ist aber ne feine Sache um Science Fiction Bilder zu machen.
   Gruß Fiene

  Habe es gefunden! War ne Übung um Zeit totzuschlagen.


----------

